# For sale - mystery ranch selway size xl color foliage



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey guys, if anyone wants to buy a like new MR selway pack, i can sell you mine.
It just came out last year and is a very nice pack and carries a heavy load very well.
Has the meat shelf too thst keeps the game close to the back and out of the pack.
I used it last year for about 15 days hunting throughout the season.
Its in like new shape.
I did help pack out a buddies elk with it.

Looks lime a new one is on a great sale at black ovis, but i can sell mine for $340 obo.

Reply here or send me a pm.

I can send pics if you want, or tomorrow i will upload some here, its just late now

I love this pack, and only selling so i can buy the mystery ranch metcalf since ill be planning a 10 day trip this year. I will need a larger pack


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Price drop

$325


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Final price drop

$300


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

For the $300 i will also throw in a free brand new mystery ranch sidearm holster thats never been used and still in package


----------

